# Tyranid anti tank options.



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all.

Through trades and digging in my bits box I suddenly have a Nid army out of nowhere!

Having never played anything that didn't have power armour they are totally new to me, I think I am lacking anti tank options but here is what I have, I am semi competitive, you won't find me at a tournament but i don't like to be a pushover!

Swarmlord

6x warriors, devourers and talons, 2 with claws, adrenal glands

Carnefex (not sure what I have to give him yet)

30 Termagaunts with fleshbores

25 Genestealers
Brood lord

My next additions will be a venomthrope a trygon and lictor.

Any suggestions on what direction to go with this?


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

It depends on what you really want to do with the army. If you're going horde heavy I recommend picking up a Tervigon to boost your gaunt numbers. A venomthrope is also a must have to boost survivability.

Monster heavy is usually easier to win with. Getting a winged Hive Tyrant is pretty good in this aspect and take a while to bring down as well. 

It's certainly up to you however, I prefer going horde heavy with a few Zoanthropes or Trygons to bring down Vehicles.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah..unfortunatly we are pretty sad when it come to anti tank now thanks to a new codex and then rules..double slap in the face..
but basically if you are semi competitive the nidzilla is the way to go...
i am still trying to make it a true swarm list..so im looking at the allies to help out
im just using the extra slot for a cheap prime and max out on venomthropes..
but canifexes are propbably the CC antitank...
and good old zoanethropes. 3 x 3 zoans is expensive but thats a lot of strength 10!!


----------



## Darius O's (May 12, 2014)

I feel your pain. 

The lack of reliable anti-air is another thing that I've constantly struggled with as well. Zoanthropes are my go to for anti-tank since my carnifexes don't make it very far usually. Being fire magnets and all. Zoanthropes can also shoot aircraft which a CC carnifex struggles with. 

Have you considered just taking a bare bones winged tyrant instead of the prime? I find the warriors are exceptionally good at getting blown up by errant pie plates. The winged Hive Tyrant works wonders for me most of the time. Usually the last thing left to me on the field.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Carnifex with a can-opener is good, but a slow high profile target. I'd suggest Hive Crone with the Vector Strike you shoud be taking out flyers easily and it isn't too expensive.

(Plus: If you have a few flyrants it won't be the primary target and also a carnifex on the ground as back-up)


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

So, in addition to the above list, in going to go with -

A flyrant

A crone

3 x zonethrope

2 more Carnifex, one will have 2x death spitter and a barbed strangler (because that is the arms I have been given!)

, the other 2 what ever makes them good at killing tanks (got a codex to read!)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Carnifexes with Twin Linked Devourers
Flying Hive Tyrants with Twin-Linked Devourers
Zoanthropes
Hive Guard

If you're wanting ranged anti-tank...

That's pretty much it. Flying Hive Tyrants are the best, and will mulch anything short of a Land Raider in a single turn. Dakkafexes can pull pretty reasonable anti-transport/light armour duty. Zoanthropes will pop Leman Russes and Battlewagons if you can't get into their rear arc with your Flyrant/Dakkafexes, or can kill Land Raiders before they reach you. Hive Guard pull anti-transport duty, like Dakkafexes - they're still pretty efficient at killing AV11, especially skimmers or anything that can readily access stealth/shrouded.


----------

